# Bee Venom Advice



## KQ6AR

An apitherapist spoke at our club meeting. They use actual stings from live bees. I've seen the powder used in skin creams.


----------



## Gino45

I catch bees at the water trough, which I apply to the hot spot, 1 at a time.
Of course, I have had a lot of practice--catching queens and queen attendants. You gently grab their wings from behind. You need to find a beekeeper or beehive to do this. And start with 1 sting. and go from there. I say this only because you state that you are not allergic.


----------



## biggraham610

I dont intentionally apply anything, but I will tell you when I get stung, The pain in my right hand goes away for days, no matter where Im stung. Arthritis from pipe wrenching too long I guess, but it definately helps for DAYS. G


----------



## Bee Bliss

Are you going to take it orally or use it on skin? Be advised that collected bee venom is reported to not be as effective as the direct stings are.


----------



## ellorno

The quality of the venom can be checked by visual inspection. White is good, browning is older, and weaker. Therapy from 1 gram of powder can make 7000 applications. This will vary depending on the quality. I would think 1 drop of water per application is practical.

According to this: 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_does_one_drop_of_water_weigh?#slide=4

: There are about 120 drops in 5 mL.

So, 24 drops in 1 mL, then 7000/24 = 292 mL ( 10.2 oz ) - I'd use R.O. water, or purified bottled water. Don't know what the additives in drinking water may do to the venom.


----------

